# Disney charachers



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

I vaguely remember someone asking about Disney characters to knit into projects....

Well, I stumbled onto this.

http://www.breienmetplezier.nl/Breipatronen/disney.htm

And here are cartoon characters from Sesame Street, Cartoon Network, Loony Toons...

http://www.breienmetplezier.nl/Breipatronen/TV.htm

Hope this helps...
Dani


----------



## Karey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Dani! ))


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank You so much for these wonderful charts. Can be the handiest things I own.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Very interesting. Disney is usually VERY touchy about copyright infringement.... Super charts and nice sizes.


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

These are fantastic links, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks very much for your kindness these will brighten up my life will look forward so much to trying these on a small sample first , thanks again and good luck.Aine.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing with us. Fun patterns to have on hand.


----------



## natc (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you know of any for Snoopy?


----------



## DebbieRit (Mar 25, 2011)

thank you for this site it is nice to have. Good stumble and thanks for sharing.


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you soooo much!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks, I made Hello Kitty face cloths for the granddaughters for Christmas. I can make more for their birthdays from the graphs I found there.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

I found these a while back but am looking for Phineas & Ferb if anyone knows where to get a not too detailed pattern I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

My daughter will love this!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, this is great!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you for the link, my 2 yr old GD had me print all her favorites


----------



## pegmullen (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your "stumble". They are adorable. They could also be used for cross stitch.
peg


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

:-D WOW many Thanks :lol:


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow! Great Finds!! Thank you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! thanks for this link. Those of us with grandkids love it!


----------



## giggles (Mar 5, 2011)

Bought gr.grandson Scooby doo quilt and curtains for Christmas, but couldnot find a pattern to knit. Thank you. Now I have one!


----------



## Margie1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you. I have put them on my favorites so they are redilay available. Margie


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Dani
Thanks, but I'm not the one who asked for them but I do love them.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Several months back I had downloaded the Disney characters, and now am happy to obtain the TV Cartoon characters. Tell me.....when applying these on something you make, do you incorporate them in the knitting, or do you apply over your knitting? I'm not an experienced knitter. Thanks Dani for such good stuff.


Daniele1969 said:


> I vaguely remember someone asking about Disney characters to knit into projects....
> 
> Well, I stumbled onto this.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ Torre (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you!!! my son will be very happy with this!!


----------



## debi7456 (Apr 6, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH !! GOD BLESS YOU FOR SHARING


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanx for these links!


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

That is so awesome. I have a secret sister that loves and collects MIckey Mouse. Maybe I can get a pillow or something made real quick before the reveal party in February..or just print off the patterns for her for later on. She is in a knitting/crochet class I teach also each week. (Real basic class) Thanks so very much.



Daniele1969 said:


> I vaguely remember someone asking about Disney characters to knit into projects....
> 
> Well, I stumbled onto this.
> 
> ...


----------



## luvs2knit (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the links. My niece is really into Mickey and Minnie and this is her wedding theme.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice find!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for this link,I had a sweater pattern with Mickey and Minny several years ago and have misplaced it needed a new one for the latest batch of little ones! Thanks again,Louette


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are great! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

thank you


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

knitty said:


> I found these a while back but am looking for Phineas & Ferb if anyone knows where to get a not too detailed pattern I'd really appreciate it!


Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.webstore.com/COZYCONCEPTS-PHINEAS-FERB-CROCHET-AFGHAN-PATTERN-GRAPH,name,9437485,auction_id,auction_details

Debbie


----------



## Marianne33322 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hopefully you will have book marked this if you want it. Several yers ago someone from Europe had digitized (for embroidery machines) the disney characters. When Disney found the site believe me it was gone gone gone. Get it quickly.


----------



## miffie (Oct 25, 2011)

hi thankyou so much for them julie


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

thx so much for this lovely site nowlooking for the grinch lol


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

groovienan said:


> thx so much for this lovely site nowlooking for the grinch lol


Here is a web site for it, scroll down to find the grinch graph.

http://www.webstore.com/The-Grinch-Crochet-Knit-Afghan-Pattern,name,2514232,auction_id,auction_details

Here is one for the whole Grinch.

http://www.ioffer.com/i/The-Grinch-II-Crochet-Knit-Afghan-Pattern-66772301

Debbie


----------



## miffie (Oct 25, 2011)

hi debbie thankyou will give it a go julie


----------

